# Tsoukas Dream



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok this is a new build for my best cousin....

1. mobo: Asus Maximus Formula
2. PSU: enermax EIN720-AWT 720Watt Infiniti Crossfire
3. CPU: E8500 or Q9300  ???  with Zalman 9700led
4. mem: OCZ DDR2 (2X1GB) PC2-8000 Platinum
5. Gfx:  2 x sapphire radeon HD3870 (CROSSFIRE)
6. sound: supreme fx II (HD)
7. HDD: Don't know yet (any suggestions ???)
8. case:Don't know yet (any suggestions ???)

I would really appreciated if you guys could fill in the gaps..... with comments on the rest of the system specs.....

THANX !!!


----------



## R^ven (Jan 22, 2008)

I would suggest a Gigabyte Aurora 570 as a case, there are some great reviews for it...


----------



## choppy (Jan 22, 2008)

5.gfx: wait for next gen x2 cards (you may as well, posiibly crossfire so you have 4gpu's)
7.HDD: 320gb / 500gb seagate?
8.case: dunno tbh


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 22, 2008)

HDD: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45718&highlight=samsung+1tb


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 22, 2008)

How soon do you plan on building this. X48 boards (DDR2) are just coming out, so you may want to see what those have to offer, or they may at least bring down the prices of the x38 boards.

How much overclocking do you/he plan to do with it. I think a Thermalright Ultra Extreme (if it fits) would cool the CPU better than the Zalman. I have owned both and the TR Ultra Ex. gave me a 8-10C drop in my load temps compared to the Zalman (although I lapped the TR).

Case: how big does he want to go. Will he move it around alot? Does he like window cases? I love my Thermaltake Armor. It is big, but I have the Aluminum version, so not too heavy. For quiet, I hear the Coolermaster Cosmos is great (noise dampening pads inside), but no window.

HDD: What does he/will he be using this for? Games, Movies, MP3's? Depends on how much stuff he has to put on it. A 500GB drive is pretty cheap these days (at least on this side of the Ocean - $100). 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyone allways says wait till the next great part is released if we did that we would never build a pc get what you want and build it if 2 cores are ok get the 8500 if you want 4 get the quad if you want nvidia get nvidia if you want ati get ati. geez just build it in less than a month it will be old news regardless of what you build


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

choppy said:


> 5.gfx: wait for next gen x2 cards (you may as well, posiibly crossfire so you have 4gpu's)
> 7.HDD: 320gb / 500gb seagate?
> 8.case: dunno tbh



He can not wait anymore...... the gfx cards are decided!

as for the hdds i believe he will need 2 - one for OS and one for storage......

thanks!


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 22, 2008)

Grab that Samsung and create some partitions 






http://www.hartware.de/news_43487.html


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> How soon do you plan on building this. X48 boards (DDR2) are just coming out, so you may want to see what those have to offer, or they may at least bring down the prices of the x38 boards.



He is done waiting.... within the next two weeks to get everything, and built by end of February!



Hawk1 said:


> How much overclocking do you/he plan to do with it. I think a Thermalright Ultra Extreme (if it fits) would cool the CPU better than the Zalman. I have owned both and the TR Ultra Ex. gave me a 8-10C drop in my load temps compared to the Zalman (although I lapped the TR).



Didn't know that....cool. We 'll probably push it up to 450-480 fsb... I hope!



Hawk1 said:


> Case: how big does he want to go. Will he move it around alot? Does he like window cases? I love my Thermaltake Armor. It is big, but I have the Aluminum version, so not too heavy. For quiet, I hear the Coolermaster Cosmos is great (noise dampening pads inside), but no window.



I'm trying to convince him to get the new Xazer VI (I'm probably getting one for me), as he likes big cases with window.... and I read good things about it!



Hawk1 said:


> HDD: What does he/will he be using this for? Games, Movies, MP3's? Depends on how much stuff he has to put on it. A 500GB drive is pretty cheap these days (at least on this side of the Ocean - $100).



All of the above.... Maybe a 150gb raptor + a 500gb sata2



Hawk1 said:


> Good luck and have fun.



Thank you....

He says Thank you, aswell!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2008)

peach1971 said:


> Grab that Samsung and create some partitions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a WD Raptor for OS and a Seagate Barracuda for storage. As for the case, it would be helpful if you gave a price range for cases. My suggestion would be drastically different depending on price.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Everyone allways says wait till the next great part is released if we did that we would never build a pc get what you want and build it if 2 cores are ok get the 8500 if you want 4 get the quad if you want nvidia get nvidia if you want ati get ati. geez just build it in less than a month it will be old news regardless of what you build



As I said.............No waiting!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Yup, this Samsung for Operating System etc, and a Seagate Barracuda for storage. As for the case, it would be helpful if you gave a price range for cases. My suggestion would be drastically different depending on price.



case price range : up to 200 euro (280 usd)


----------



## niko084 (Jan 22, 2008)

7200.10 Seagates... NOT 7200.11's they are slower.

The Samsung F1 is also a fast drive, but I can't say anything for their reliability.

On top of that if you are going to burn that much money get 4gb of ram.
Also either get a Quad or don't waste the money on an e8500 and get an e8400 you will lose .5 multiplier and near no performance loss for 1/3 less cost.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

niko084 said:


> On top of that if you are going to burn that much money get 4gb of ram.
> Also either get a Quad or don't waste the money on an e8500 and get an e8400 you will lose .5 multiplier and near no performance loss for 1/3 less cost.



That is good advice.......!!!


----------



## strick94u (Jan 22, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> As I said.............No waiting!



Looks like great choices to! Should kick ace


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok revised....

1. mobo: Asus Maximus Formula
2. PSU: thermaltake toughpower 750watt  Crossfire certified
3. CPU: E8400 with Zalman 9700led
4. mem: OCZ DDR2 (2X1GB) PC2-8000 Platinum
5. Gfx: 2 x sapphire radeon HD3870 (CROSSFIRE)
6. sound: supreme fx II (HD)
7. HDD: 1x 500 + (1x 120 from old system)
8. caseon't know yet (any suggestions ???) 150 euro -180 usd max.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145
Don't know if you can get it or what the price difference is but I think it would be worth it if its not too much.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

niko084 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145
> Don't know if you can get it or what the price difference is but I think it would be worth it if its not too much.



yes actually i can for about 125 euro.... thanks,man
http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtml?category=%CC%CD%C7%CC%C7+RAM&developer=G.SKILL


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 22, 2008)

i can also get this for about the same price OCZ OCZ2RPR800C44GK DDR2 4GB PC2-6400 REAPER CL4 EDITION


----------



## niko084 (Jan 22, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> yes actually i can for about 125 euro.... thanks,man
> http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtml?category=%CC%CD%C7%CC%C7+RAM&developer=G.SKILL




I would say then you are set for one rock stomping machine that will provide years of power!
With the 4gb of ram, you may not really need it very much right now but it will really start to shine in the near future.

That Gskill is Micron D9 so you can't go wrong there 

Now I want that machine.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 23, 2008)

update........

1. mobo: Asus Maximus Formula
2. PSU: thermaltake toughpower 750watt Crossfire certified
3. CPU: E8400 with Zalman 9700led
4. mem: *Gskill DDR2 (2X2GB) PC2-8000 *
5. Gfx: 2 x sapphire radeon HD3870 (CROSSFIRE)
6. sound: supreme fx II (HD)
7. HDD: 1x 500 + (1x 120 from old system)
8. thermaltake Armor vh6000bws

any comments?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

finally everything is here.... and I can start building! 

I 'll be posting pics by Monday afternoon......


----------



## mandelore (Feb 2, 2008)

looking great, think thats one up from the psu i have, rock solid. doesnt flinch even with my cpu oced a fair bit and graphics card too

You could also consider ballistix tracer pc8500's, as im running these above 1200mhz and a small voltage boost, and look great


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> looking great, think thats one up from the psu i have, rock solid. doesnt flinch even with my cpu oced a fair bit and graphics card too
> 
> You could also consider ballistix tracer pc8500's, as im running these above 1200mhz and a small voltage boost, and look great



already got these....
Gskill DDR2 (2X2GB) PC2-8000 

and I just hope they are as good as reviews stated... Anyway my cousin is not going to go over the top with the rest of the hardware so a good solid OC of 1066 on the mem sticks should do fine!

BTW I am really impressed with the case....!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

OK, I could not wait to show off...


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

and then some more.....


----------



## rampage (Feb 2, 2008)

dont know about the rest but i say go the coolermaster cosmos 1000 case,  yeah it big but with a few extra fans it has great cooling and dont forget plenty of room


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

rampage said:


> dont know about the rest but i say go the coolermaster cosmos 1000 case,  yeah it big but with a few extra fans it has great cooling and dont forget plenty of room



GREAT CASE.....but my cousin already decided on the Armor!


----------



## rampage (Feb 2, 2008)

oops i didnt read the first page, my bad


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

rampage said:


> oops i didnt read the first page, my bad



no worries, m8 !

finally....


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, the first thing I did was removing the back fan and replacing it with one of the two UV 120mm fan. Then I removed one of the two HDD cages and installed a 120mm X 35mm fan at the bottom for extra intake. and finally I used the included fan bracket to install the second 120mm UV fan on the side of the front HDD cage.

So, now the setup is like this... 120mm fan - HDD - 140mm fan.

Later I will post pics....


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

well, some work has been done... I will post pictures in sections.

fans installed...


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

two old drives (80gb ide + 120gb sata) and a new (500gb sata2) installed...


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

cable management... first action!

performed by me and finished up by my cousin.... (its his PC, anyway)


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice job. Did you get any pictures of the other side? (Nice case of yours in the gallery by the way).


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

and a few stickers....

notice the G.Skill sticker on the top....


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Very nice job. Did you get any pictures of the other side? (Nice case of yours in the gallery by the way).



thanks, friend!

btw my case in the gallery has none of the features offered by the armor case or any of the modern cases around... imaging that the XazerIII I am using is about 6 years old and it was the super tower  of its time.... so cable management was a pain!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

The computer looks really good! I'm bet your cousin is the happiest man right now! It looks sweet and nice build!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

to Hawk1...

I only have this picture for now... take a peak

I will have a lot more by monday....


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The computer looks really good! I'm bet your cousin is the happiest man right now! It looks sweet and nice build!



he is over the moon  Big time!!!

thanks!


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 7, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> thanks, friend!
> 
> btw my case in the gallery has none of the features offered by the armor case or any of the modern cases around... imaging that the XazerIII I am using is about 6 years old and it was the super tower  of its time.... so cable management was a pain!



I kind of feel the same way. I love my Armor, but wish I had the option of the new features like removable MB tray etc. I have the same cable management holes behind the motherboard tray, but mine were done with a dremel by me. But still happy with my decision at the time.

Very nice machine you built for your cousin. He should be very thankful and happy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

so, are you guys going to be seeing who can beat who at your guys favorite PC game now!?!? New hardware FTW!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> so, are you guys going to be seeing who can beat who at your guys favorite PC game now!?!? New hardware FTW!



PES2008 is favorite game for both of us and I win every time.....

now we are going to bench both just to see if one 8800gtx is better than two 3870.....and I 'll probably win again... hahahaha!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Very nice machine you built for your cousin. He should be very thankful and happy.



its the first time he could afford something like this and I know he cannot wait for the first boot up......


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey, how did the 9700 work with the Maximus?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hey, how did the 9700 work with the Maximus?



well, I have not powered this build up, yet. However, in my PC, on which I use the same mobo and the 9700 with an e6420, the temperatures are great.... The picture shows temps on current OC, while on idle!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 7, 2008)

go for the quad for processor, and 3870x2 for gpu


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 8, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> go for the quad for processor, and 3870x2 for gpu



its too late to go for anything now! maybe for some customer in the near future!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 8, 2008)

oh its never to late...unless your broke


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 8, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> oh its never to late...unless your broke



My cousin is now.... The whole thing cost him about 1600 euros.

unless you are willing to make a donation... hahahaha


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2008)

Very, very nice build. The components are all top notch, and compliment each other very well.

The only thing I would've changed if it were mine, is a Q6600 instead, but I'm a bench junky. lol.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Very, very nice build. The components are all top notch, and compliment each other very well.
> 
> The only thing I would've changed if it were mine, is a Q6600 instead, but I'm a bench junky. lol.



thats what he wanted, but I convinsed him on the e8400 as all he needs is a gaming rig.... and as far as I know not many games utilize 4 cores, at least up to now.... and he can allways upgrate next year with one of the new 45nm quads.... 

As for the rest..... they do compliment each other, and it makes me happy to know that you think  I went the right way !


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2008)

where's mine  nice rig there


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

Almost finished building!

I will post pictures by the end of the day (both inside and out view).

Just wanted to let you guys know!!!


----------



## btarunr (Feb 12, 2008)

Great build mate. How is the single-slot cooler of the HD3870 going? Have you OC'ed the cards?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Great build mate. How is the single-slot cooler of the HD3870 going? Have you OC'ed the cards?



thank m8!

with all the air flow in there everything stays COLD! 
No OC yet... still testing base settings for any setup problems!

give me a few minutes... I 'll post some pics.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> Almost finished building!
> 
> I will post pictures by the end of the day (both inside and out view).
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know!!!



ALMOST? Damn it man! its like crack waiting on this! Looks great, more and more, and I just want to see it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> ALMOST? Damn it man! its like crack waiting on this! Looks great, more and more, and I just want to see it!



crack??? dunno what you meen!

btw is this an upgraded avatar you got there?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> crack??? dunno what you meen!
> 
> btw is this an upgraded avatar you got there?



Don't worry I don't know what that substance is ether! 

As for the avatar, Atnevon has the Laughing Man, as his avatar, so I desided to make sure people knew it was ME! lol.. So had to upgrade!
Also its my desktop


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

ok! here we go....

first set view from outside:

and I would like to receive comments comments (+ or -) before moving to inside views...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

dude thats beautiful
i bow before it-----see--->


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Don't worry I don't know what that substance is ether!
> 
> As for the avatar, Atnevon has the Laughing Man, as his avatar, so I desided to make sure people knew it was ME! lol.. So had to upgrade!
> Also its my desktop



cool upgrade! looks like neon lighting!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

I like it man! looks sweet.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I like it man! looks sweet.



looks nice in black! i'll get some night shot later...

but now maybe you can help... or anyone else who might know... check this...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=654675#post654675


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I've replied and I hope it helps you out.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

now for some insight


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

as i said before that is truly beautiful, awesome cable management , CROSSFIRE, beautiful cpu cooler, i think i just had an orgasm


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

Man, your making me want to spend my tax returns on a new mobo! looks sweet in there!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, your making me want to spend my tax returns on a new mobo! looks sweet in there!



check back in about 4-5 hours... I should have a lot more pics and bench results!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

sweetness. will do since I'm off and just have to do some art work!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sweetness. will do since I'm off and just have to do some art work!



now you got me interested.... what kind of art work?
btw I paint surreal, at least I try!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

Just Photoshop stuff.. If I do free hand its going to be some type of anime... Surreal as only done in high school... 
hey, everything trying is something! Never give up a passion I all ways say.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

success!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

nice! love the crossfire score!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

and now some pictures...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

oh man! love blue and green!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

dude nice benches, love teh (led)colors there not overwhelming and they complement you work very well, i commend you on a job well done


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice and clean, excellent (that case must be awesome for cable management).


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 12, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL!

yes the case is perfect for cable management!

btw I 'll be posting it at the case gallery, any minute now!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 13, 2008)

today i 'll be ocing and benching. I have high expectations for this build! 

posts by end of the day...........


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 13, 2008)

There was a problem with the case gallery thread (wiz told me that the tread was broken).

My local DSL provider is upgrading lines in my town, during the last 4 days, and everything seems to slow down or not work at all.....  hate them!... thus the broken link. So...

I´ll try again, later today, to post the rig in the case gallery... just hope people already voted will vote again!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 13, 2008)

finally.... it is up in the case gallery, with no problems!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 13, 2008)

well, some feedback...

mild OC...e8400@3.6ghz, mem 960mhz 5-5-5-15, gpu 864mhz, gpu mem 1197mhz.....

result: 16767 marks....


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice. Looks good. Now, how about some not so mild OCing  (I know, its not yours and don't want to risk anything)


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 13, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Very nice. Looks good. Now, how about some not so mild OCing  (I know, its not yours and don't want to risk anything)



how about this?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 13, 2008)

give me 30mins and i think i can get a bit more juice out of this rig..... just hope i won't have to pay for it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 13, 2008)

final test.... and result!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2008)

oh my god man! that makes me want to get the wolfy like i've been thinking of.. I'm lost.. A xeon or wolfy... lol Nice Bench


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> oh my god man! that makes me want to get the wolfy like i've been thinking of.. I'm lost.. A xeon or wolfy... lol Nice Bench



I don´t know man, I think i´ll wait a little longer and get a 45nm quad for me....

and Yes the bench gave some amazing results on air. I am impressed!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm getting it with My tax returns then going and getting water once I get the government thing come July... So I'm a little hmmm about it all. But glad the system is doing a sweet job for ya man!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 14, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> I don´t know man, I think i´ll wait a little longer and get a 45nm quad for me....
> 
> and Yes the bench gave some amazing results on air. I am impressed!



hey man quality computers get quality benches


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Great OC with that voltage. I'm tempted to get a wolf but forcing myself to hold off.  I already have a dual that will do 3.8 if need be, and I know I will be switching systems next year (Nehalem), so it would not really be money well spent (but the itch is always there).


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 14, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Great OC with that voltage. I'm tempted to get a wolf but forcing myself to hold off.  I already have a dual that will do 3.8 if need be, and I know I will be switching systems next year (Nehalem), so it would not really be money well spent (but the itch is always there).



the itch is always there, and even more for me, after building this for my cousin, and he is taking it home today  .

I am so jealous of this, that I just had to buy something.... so I did 

I bought the same case, some fans and a new fan controller!  (made the extra cash by selling an old p5n32 sli se, for 100 usd) hehehe 

And i will wait until september, before i buy a new cpu... 

So when they come, my rig will go through a transformation......

so next week a new log will come on...


btw I wish I had enough to nuy an extreme quad... AND I do, but with a new  baby  coming, I need to save a bit.....


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 14, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> btw I wish I had enough to nuy an extreme quad... AND I do, but with a new  baby  coming, I need to save a bit.....



Congratulations, and all the best! 

And don't worry about buying the exteme quad or any super high end stuff. There's lots of time for that and there is always something coming to replace them.  When your family is taken care of, you can get whatever the latest is at that time (gotta have priorities)


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats remember to post pics of your baby once he/she arrives, and remember you cant oc babies (they dont have proper cooling)


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks guys....

its a HE and is due mid of may. I will post pics then....


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 14, 2008)

do you know what your naming him?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> do you know what your naming him?



yes, we are going the traditional way and naming him after my father.... PANTELIS (Greek name... means MERCYFUL)


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

dude thats an awesome name im not going to lie, i also didn't notice you were from greece, i love that place, its beautiful, i went there way back in teh day whne i was a wee-little lad


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 15, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dude thats an awesome name im not going to lie, i also didn't notice you were from greece, i love that place, its beautiful, i went there way back in teh day whne i was a wee-little lad



thanks, man!

hope you visit Greece again....and if you need tips about best resorts let me know...i 've been in many places in greece!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 15, 2008)

btw by the end of next week I 'm starting a new build with the same case as the "Tsoukas Dream", and most of my current hardware..... also got some cool fan controllers 

The name of that build is going to be... "Blackmax IV" (my current rig is blackmax III.....HOW ORIGINAL )

sO kEeP An Eye for that name on the board...... later!


----------

